# Coming to Japan



## ShellyDC (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi!

My family and I are coming to Japan August 11 for 2 weeks and are looking for a nice, reasonable place to stay. We'll be in Tokyo mainly, and traveling around that area hosting business meetings for a new opportunity. 

Any suggestions or recommendations will be greatly appreciated!  Also, any suggestions on health food stores, fitness centers, yoga studios, and doctors offices will be wonderful too!

Thank you so much!!

Gratitude,
Shelly


----------

